# Caridina sp. "crystal red"



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey,

was looking around the web and came across some amazing pictures of the infamous crystal red shrimp. These guys are some of the coolest looking little guys not to mention extremely expensive!










Here is a link to a bunch of different grades:

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/crs/crs08.htm


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

another aweosme pict from wikipedia


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i have a feeling thats a local here..

anyway.. heres mine..not as highly graded as the picture though..
S grades are insane expensive to play around with but i do have breeder friends.

Heres mine on some mosses


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

*where to get?*

Do you guys know where you can get these shrimp? And how much do they cost?

Jeff.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Harold (at the menagerie) mentioned that he was thinking of getting some in, but I am not sure he ever did. You might be able to talk him into it. 

Harold does get bumblebee/diamond shrimp in from time to time. They basically look like the CRS but they are black. Some bumblebee shrimp have a clear band with a black band, and the diamond shrimp have a black band with a white band. Ranmasatome would probably be able to clairify further.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I had some bumblebee shrimp from Big Al's on Steeles in January - they're very cute - unfortunately the discus thought so too! expensive sushi!


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

*shrimp*

Thanks for the info, guys! I PM'd Harold and am waiting to hear back from him. I live close to the BA on Steeles so I might go check it out this week!


----------



## ArcLyte (Mar 21, 2006)

I went this week to BA Yonge and Steeles, only cherries and amanos.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how easy it is to breed cherries?

I bought like 15 of them from Menagerie in September or something and they all slowly died off...


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Jeff.. firstly how much are you willing to pay for Crystal reds?? 
They range in pricing.. currently in the local market they go for retail at about 20 per shrimp for an 'A' Grade. The one in my picture is a higher 'B' grade and those go for about 10. Much less for C and D grades..
The ones in Holocrons pics are S or SS grade.. those are just insane expensive... depening on the strain and patterns.. they can go from 45-100 per shrimp.

Brian.. cherries breed like mice.. very easy and very fast... probably explains their low price now locally.
Watch your tank parameters and keep them stable...they'll breed on their own after that.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What are stable tank parameters?

Lol, I never measure pH, ammonia, nitrates, nitrites... ever.

I've never had problems with keeping any fish , are cherries sensitive to these parameters more so than say, discus?

I had them for a month or two but they slowly began to die off and I was too pissed off to save the rest...


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Ranmasastome! I think I'll just stick with the cherry reds and see if they'll breed.



ranmasatome said:


> Jeff.. firstly how much are you willing to pay for Crystal reds??
> They range in pricing.. currently in the local market they go for retail at about 20 per shrimp for an 'A' Grade. The one in my picture is a higher 'B' grade and those go for about 10. Much less for C and D grades..
> The ones in Holocrons pics are S or SS grade.. those are just insane expensive... depening on the strain and patterns.. they can go from 45-100 per shrimp.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

did u acclimatise them properly?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If they weren't acclimated properly, would they have lasted 1-2 months?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy cow rans! i cant belive the prices on those SS shrimp... knowing me i'd add some fish in there i wasnt suposed to and it would get eaten. lol..>.>

They are beautiful though.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Brian said:


> If they weren't acclimated properly, would they have lasted 1-2 months?


Thats true too... hmm..


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

*about the crs*



ranmasatome said:


> Jeff.. firstly how much are you willing to pay for Crystal reds??
> They range in pricing.. currently in the local market they go for retail at about 20 per shrimp for an 'A' Grade. The one in my picture is a higher 'B' grade and those go for about 10. Much less for C and D grades..
> The ones in Holocrons pics are S or SS grade.. those are just insane expensive... depening on the strain and patterns.. they can go from 45-100 per shrimp.
> 
> ...


i have crystal reds range from B to SS GRADE

ANYBODY INTERESTING IN IT?


----------

